# Periphery's trailer got broken into, 3 of Alex's guitars were stolen!



## bulb (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys, i woke up to some pretty horrible news today. Apparently our trailer got broken into right in Tom's driveway, and whoever broke in stole Alex's guitars as they were the only ones in there.
The one thing that is helpful is that 2 of the guitars are one of a kind so hopefully it will make them easier to recover.

The first one is Alex's customized Ibanez RGD 2120z 6 string (i think it has Deactivator X pickups in it), and its the only one of its kind in black (the same color the 7 string version comes in)
Alex is working on getting pics of all these guitars but for now all i have is this:






The next one is a black Epiphone Genesis with an EMG 81/85 combo, its from the 70's i believe and it has great sentimental value to Alex because it was originally his Dad's guitar. 

The last one is unfortunately very common and i dont know if Alex has the serials for any of these (we all literally found out a few hours ago) but its a Schecter Blackjack 7 string.

Please spread the word about this and lets try to recover these guitars (especially the first two), ill update with pictures and serials as i get them.

UPDATE:
Here is some more detailed info:
The guitars are fairly rare and unique other than the Blackjack, but its the unique ones that Alex really is hoping to recover, and if we are lucky, finding one guitar may lead to the others.

The Ibanez normally does not come in that color (although it may be a standard color in japan ibanez actually just resprayed a regular one for alex here) and it has Deactivator X pickups which do not come standard on the guitar as well as Grey Dimarzio straplocks which are not as common either, so chances are its the only one in the world with this EXACT configuration, i believe it has a small dent on top of the upper horn on the face of the guitar, where the bevel is. Also the volume knob is missing the cap, so you can see the inside of the knob. I doubt that whoever gets the guitar will have a cap to replace it because this is the newer speed knob they have been using on the Ibanez guitars, so if the guitar is this model, black and the volume knob is missing the cap, it should be a dead giveaway!

The Epiphone is a unique shape and is all black with pinstriped cream binding and had emgs installed, so it is also very unique as the Epiphone Genesis is a rare guitar. This one also had the hardware replaced to be all black, so it is likely one of a kind as well with it's exact configuration. It too has dimarzio straplocks but i am not sure whether those are grey or not. And it is an old guitar, older than any of us, so it has some due wear.

The Blackjack unfortunately is dead stock other than the dimarzio straplocks, it has some rust on the pickups i believe and is string with fairly heavy gauge strings (11-68) but other than that and a little road wear it is a bit difficult to tell it apart and i doubt Alex has the serial number for that one.

UPDATE 2: We have the serial for the Ibanez!! Its F1012606!

Thanks guys.


----------



## mickytee (Oct 18, 2010)

so sorry to hear that, it really sucks when bands get robbed.

i hope all the guitars turn up safe and sound.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry, I'll give them back. 

But, seriously, this fucking blows. I hate hearing about gear being stolen. So many of my friend's guitars have been stolen, and so many are stolen from hard working, touring musicians... either by sketchy douche bags, or people selling them on ebay saying they bought them directly from the person.

This is so fucking shitty. Devin (Oceano) just had his brand new custom Ibanez stolen and now three of Alex's are gone. Since two of them are one of a kind, I hope they come up soon. There's a pretty good chance if you find one, the other two won't be hard to get.

As most people would say, make sure you check pawn shops, music stores, ebay, Craig's List, Kijiji, etc. Keep an eye on local band myspaces to see if anyone gets a "new custom guitar" in the next little while, too.

If I was in the area, I'd certainly be on the hunt non-stop to help you guys (especially Alex) get these guitars back. We need to start up a mafia (or at least get JJ's gang of Mexicans) and just hunt down stolen guitars.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 18, 2010)

thats bullshit people are dick heads....those broke ass motheruckers need to get a get a job and buy their own gear


good luck finding them


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2010)

Are you fucking kidding me?! There's a serial RGD burglar on the loose.


----------



## pineappleman (Oct 18, 2010)

Whoever stole them better hope the cops find him before Alex and his biceps do.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 18, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Whoever stole them better hope the cops find him before Alex and his biceps do.



I know this is a serious situation, but this made me LOL.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 18, 2010)

They were just angry his mustache is so much sweeter than theirs....

Hope he breaks them in half and gets his guitars back.


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn, that seriously sucks. Gear thieves are just so... 

I hope the guitars get found and returned, man.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 18, 2010)

Alex looks like a mexican with that moustache.

That's really shitty his guitars got stolen... I'd be pissed if it was my guitars. Good luck finding who did it. Probably some DC crackhead.... :/


----------



## thefool (Oct 18, 2010)

just get word out that its stolen to any stores that buy guitars.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 18, 2010)

I bet it was Tre.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Oct 18, 2010)

just call DEP. they repo their own stolen shit apparently.


----------



## mickytee (Oct 18, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I bet it was Tre.



whos tre?


----------



## mickytee (Oct 18, 2010)

also, that matt black six string RGD isnt so unique, its a production model:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 18, 2010)

mickytee said:


> also, that matt black six string RGD isnt so unique, its a production model:



It'll still be quite rare to see one in the US, as that color never made it to this region, and I doubt whoever stole it moved to Japan right after.


----------



## Severance (Oct 18, 2010)

I hate to make light of the situation but damn that is one manly motherfucker of a stache.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 18, 2010)

Gutted.. 

I really hope you guys catch the fuckers. I'll keep my ears to the ground in the meantime.

I remember when this happened to the Deftones way back in the day on the Pantera/Black Sabbath tour. So far as I recall, they got everything back eventually, as it all turned up at a single pawn shop. I hope you guys have similarly good Karma! *sends good juju your way*


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 18, 2010)

Why does it seem like so many people are getting their things jacked these days?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 18, 2010)

Weak as fuck, would've sucked if Jake's LACS and Bulb's JP7 got nicked too. That would just be too much. 

I've posted this on my facebook pages.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey bulb, get your dudes at metalsucks to post this up. Get the word out.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn not you guys too!  I'll ping Scott at TGP and request either another sticky or if I can edit the one they just did for Devin. Sorry to hear that and I'll keep my eyes out locally Misha. 

P.S. Is Tom located up in MD? Trying to figure out the likelihood that it would make it all the way down here or not.

P.P.S. Super lucky the Oni was not in the trailer.... I'd be bawling and screaming right now if that were the case.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 18, 2010)

Jesus Christ not you guys too! My LACS RGD7 Just got stolen in New York! FUCK THIEVES!


----------



## Luuk (Oct 18, 2010)

mickytee said:


> so sorry to hear that, it really sucks when someone gets robbed.



Fixed.. Good luck guys!


----------



## Fred (Oct 18, 2010)

Ah man, that's horrible. Hope you guys manage to sort it out!


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that bulb, if you find who did it and you want to bury them in the desert give me a shout lol.


----------



## Origin (Oct 18, 2010)

I should become a night shift trailer security guard. I'm not strong but...bats.

Fuck's sake, this sucks. I hope the thief is fucking killed.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 18, 2010)

This is starting to piss me off...


----------



## corellia_guitar (Oct 18, 2010)

this is terrible, i hate hearing about stuff like this. being robbed is one of the most annoying things anyone can experience and i can't even imagine my music equipment being stolen. best of luck finding these dickwads and getting the guitars back (both alex's and envenomedcky's).


----------



## IDLE (Oct 18, 2010)

That really sucks! Especially his Dad's guitar.

I'll keep a look out, I'm always checking ebay for stuff.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 18, 2010)

Dude that sucks man. I am really sorry to hear that.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 18, 2010)

leandroab said:


> This is starting to piss me off...


what he said.

i keep buying cheaper backup guitars and leave the expensive stuff at home, because i'm so worried about that shit nowadays. on the other hand...i didn't buy nice guitars to let them sit at home, but the more stories like these, the more sense it makes.

anyhow, all the best of luck for you guys, i hope some of those axes make their way back.


----------



## viesczy (Oct 18, 2010)

Seriously, let's hope they caught and 'fore they go to trial the magic Shotgun fairy pays a visit and correctly teaches them how to respect people's property. 

As a side note, did any one see where I put my black wings and my shotgun? 

I hope the gear turns up w/o any parts missing!

Derek


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy shit... good thing he didnt get his LACS just yet.. but yeah post it on metalsucks along with Devin's guitar, I guess they wouldnt mind and you can add some sugar over it and post a new blog!

Im gettin scared...both my geets are pretty one of a kind..I would FREAK OUT if something would happen like that...I'd seriously consider painting my guitar case Neon yellow and write PROPERTY OF VINCE with my number If I ever get on tour. Might sound and look ridiculous but It would make the thieves think twice, im pretty sure 'bout that.


----------



## -One- (Oct 18, 2010)

bulb said:


>



Look at Alex's fucking arms. Who in their right mind would steal from _that_?

Good luck on finding the guitars, and doling out the appropriate beatdown, bro!


----------



## NickB11 (Oct 18, 2010)

Man this is getting out of control...I will keep an eye out and spread the word around. I remember the last show we played I sat there thinking about my PRS. Its sad when you have to worry about this kind of stuff. Stealing in general is terrible, but stealing from a musician is like taking away his soul. Instruments aren't just tools we use to make music with, they become a part of you and you really develop a relationship with your guitars, etc. I just don't think people understand how much those guitars really mean to us. Especially if one was given to you by your dad, like in this case. Hope he gets them all back...


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 18, 2010)

This happens so much because we are so weak on criminals like people who steal. Shit light a joint and get years in prison in some states. Steal some guitars and they probably get probation if it is not the 100th time they got caught.

Solution ez. You get caught stealing and...

1. the victim gets to go shopping at your house [if they have any thing, you would be surprise the people who steal but can afford the shit they steal]

2. Cut a finger off for each offense starting with the second time they get caught.

3. Mandatory time on the first offense for people who steal. At least 90 days taste of prison the first time they get caught.

Stealing would become less attractive very quickly. No teeth in the law = invitation to break them.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this! I hope that you recover the instruments intact. Fucking thieves.


----------



## CFB (Oct 18, 2010)

This makes me wonder if there isn't some type of tracking device you can hide inside the guitar. There must be something like that out there.


----------



## bulb (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help everyone!
Here is some more info for you:

The guitars are fairly rare and unique other than the Blackjack, but its the unique ones that Alex really is hoping to recover, and if we are lucky, finding one guitar may lead to the others.

The Ibanez normally does not come in that color (although it may be a standard color in japan ibanez actually just resprayed a regular one for alex here) and it has Deactivator X pickups which do not come standard on the guitar as well as Grey Dimarzio straplocks which are not as common either, so chances are its the only one in the world with this EXACT configuration, i believe it has a small dent on top of the upper horn on the face of the guitar, where the bevel is. Also the volume knob is missing the cap, so you can see the inside of the knob. I doubt that whoever gets the guitar will have a cap to replace it because this is the newer speed knob they have been using on the Ibanez guitars, so if the guitar is this model, black and the volume knob is missing the cap, it should be a dead giveaway!

The Epiphone is a unique shape and is all black with pinstriped cream binding and had emgs installed, so it is also very unique as the Epiphone Genesis is a rare guitar. This one also had the hardware replaced to be all black, so it is likely one of a kind as well with it's exact configuration. It too has dimarzio straplocks but i am not sure whether those are grey or not. And it is an old guitar, older than any of us, so it has some due wear.

The Blackjack unfortunately is dead stock other than the dimarzio straplocks, it has some rust on the pickups i believe and is string with fairly heavy gauge strings (11-68) but other than that and a little road wear it is a bit difficult to tell it apart and i doubt Alex has the serial number for that one.


----------



## guitar4tw (Oct 18, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Whoever stole them better hope the cops find him before Alex and his biceps do.



This made me go from  to  .

Seriously, though, hope he gets them back. Especially one-of stuff like that...


----------



## TreWatson (Oct 18, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I bet it was Tre.



I've had gear stolen from me before at local shows. 

I would NEVER do that, seriously, don't even fucking JOKE about that kinda thing.

also, Alex is Damn near the nicest guy i've met in my entire life.

he deserved something like that happening least of ANYONE. the guy has a heart of gold.

Just like with Drewsif, I have emailed Jimmy rowe from heavy blog is heavy, Dan from the number of the blog, and Vince from Metalsucks. (pester him and the guys from blabbermouth and any other metal blog you can think of. the faster we can get the info around, the faster the boys get their gear back)

EDIT: one is up now: Periphery Thievery - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 18, 2010)

That's terrible, what a nightmare. So sorry to hear this guys. If I ever spot any of this stuff I'll let you guys know. Note to self: insure my rig


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 18, 2010)

Why cant dipshits steal shit from Justin Bieber or other dipshits. This always pisses me off


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 18, 2010)

CFB said:


> This makes me wonder if there isn't some type of tracking device you can hide inside the guitar. There must be something like that out there.



There is actually.
You can have a chip inserted into the instrument and most airports are equipped to detect it. My father had one in his violin, and insurances wouldn't cover it otherwise. Not really helpful for local thefts though, this has been setup for really expensive classical violins and the like that are usually sold internationally when stolen. It's not a kind of GPS/Argos allowing to detect where it is. Maybe that kind of stuff exists now but I don't know about it then.


----------



## thewildturkey (Oct 18, 2010)

I hate seeing these threads. 

I have had gear stolen at shows before, but thankfully it was when I was playing drums, and all my gear was stock so easy enough to replace.

I dont understand why people steal gear, it just bums you out about the whole live experience if you always have to keep watch on your gear.

Steal my car yeah no worries, but steal a guitar, not cool.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck on getting your stuff back guys. I checked Craigslist, didn't see anything.

Alex had better fuck this guy up good if he sees him.


----------



## Meinrad (Oct 18, 2010)

You can buy a live-feed GPS tracker here: Raven Ultra-Accurate Real-Time Live GPS Tracker - DynaSpy.com

Anyway, good luck. I hope you find your guitars.

It's a problem, a world where prison conditions are often much better than home living conditions...


----------



## Arterial (Oct 18, 2010)

Send me over to the US and i'll bring you their dead bodies.

Seriously though, fuck these people. Stealing is the lowest thing people can do.

Sorry for the guitars guys =[


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 18, 2010)

TreWatson said:


> Alex is Damn near the nicest guy i've met in my entire life.



I was just about to post this same thing. All the Periphery guys are some of the nicest guys I've ever met, much less nicest guys in a band. I really hope he gets his guitars back, and whoever took them gets proper punishment. It almost seems like stealing gear from bands is becoming _more_ common, which is just ridiculous.


----------



## bulb (Oct 19, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> I was just about to post this same thing. All the Periphery guys are some of the nicest guys I've ever met, much less nicest guys in a band. I really hope he gets his guitars back, and whoever took them gets proper punishment. It almost seems like stealing gear from bands is becoming _more_ common, which is just ridiculous.



Thanks man, you know i just wish people knew how poor musicians really are, its seriously as bad if not worse than stealing from a homeless dude. And in all fairness, it might be worse solely because homeless dudes can actually make SOME money haha.
Seriously though, its stealing from the poor, you have to be a real scumbag to do that.


----------



## armenia4ever (Oct 19, 2010)

I really hope this doesn't hinder Periphery at all. I've been really impressed with this band. Went to see them at thrash and burn and was very impressed.

Keep on going Periphery. All you have to do is play, and people will be awestruck.


----------



## brainchild (Oct 19, 2010)

its a sad day for music when shit like this happens...

best of luck


----------



## mickytee (Oct 19, 2010)

get xander on the case bulb. you know he'll sort this shiz out in no time.

"IT'S FUCKING BURRLLEHSHGJ!" 

seriously though, i hope this whole situation is sorted out soon and that the perps are appropriately dealt with.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> Thanks man, you know i just wish people knew how poor musicians really are, its seriously as bad if not worse than stealing from a homeless dude. And in all fairness, it might be worse solely because homeless dudes can actually make SOME money haha.
> Seriously though, its stealing from the poor, you have to be a real scumbag to do that.



Oh, absolutely. Kids sitting at home in their parents basements think they're broke, not realizing they could go out and get a part-time job at McDonalds and make more money than half the guys in their favourite bands  

Also, I quoted/posted this over to the other forum and it's already been stickied  Between the forums, and all the gearwhores therein, hopefully something'll turn up


----------



## Harry (Oct 19, 2010)

Sucks bad bro 
I remember Alex playing that particular Blackjack when you guys came down to Aus with Maylene and Dillinger (cool to see Alex is rocking a Maylene shirt in that photo on the first page)


----------



## drmosh (Oct 19, 2010)

fucking thieves. I really hope Alex gets his Epiphone back


----------



## Metalus (Oct 19, 2010)

Fucking bullshit man. First Devin and now Alex. I really hope Alex gets them back. People are fucking scumbags


----------



## rednut (Oct 19, 2010)

Dude thats fucken shit, I hope you find them and kick their asses. I wouldn't worry so much about ebay becuase they probably expect you guys to be looking there, check local pawn shops and stuff.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 19, 2010)

That sucks massively - I'll spread the word as much as I can and in the meantime for those who are unsure - this is an Epiphone Genesis:







Only made for two years so it's seriously rare.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 19, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> That sucks massively - I'll spread the word as much as I can and in the meantime for those who are unsure - this is an Epiphone Genesis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, is that the same guitar Alex was using in the video for his old band? I think I remember him playing this guitar when you guys first started playing out right? I'm updating my post over on TGP with Alex's stuff too. 

Also posted your OP on TNDP as the majority of those gents are MD/DC/VA locals too Misha!


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 19, 2010)

Fuck man, I saw this on Facebook. Fucking bullshit. Poor Alex


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 19, 2010)

I would seriously give Alex my guitar until he got at least one of his back.

Everyone is mentioning his arms/molestache, but no one is mentioning just how dreamy he is.



TreWatson said:


> I would NEVER do that, seriously, don't even fucking JOKE about that kinda thing.


 
I sorry I upset you.


----------



## Abiogenesis (Oct 19, 2010)

This has to stop. I can't believe that there are so many idiots around, I feel sorry for Alex.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 19, 2010)

That really sucks! Mucho mojo sent to get the guitars back - especially the Epi his dad gave him.  I know what it's like to lose a guitar with sentimental (family related) value. I suffered the same thing, when I gave the acoustic guitar my grandpa (who was a luthier) made for me when I was little, to my uncle (who also plays guitar, and is the youngest son of my grandather), for my cousins to learn how to play guitar on. Sadly, my cousins never stuck with playing guitar, and to add insult to injury, my uncle won't give me back the guitar!


----------



## K-Roll (Oct 19, 2010)

i hope those guys who stole those 3 guitars will have an instant liquid shit for 2 years from now on.. i say those guys, cause i think it was all set up.. you cant just have 1 person taking 3 guitars like this..
i can imagine how he feels about having lost the epi.. that my dears, sucks a major cock.. 

anyway.. Jake reminds me of Brad Pitt's - Inglorious Basterds


----------



## S-O (Oct 19, 2010)

We will burn the damn city down.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 19, 2010)

Abiogenesis said:


> This has to stop. I can't believe that there are so many idiots around, I feel sorry for Alex.



You should feel bad for the thieves... They are not going to survive this alive, tho I'm not sure if they should!

I'm really sorry to hear this. Hope you get Alex's guitars back.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 19, 2010)

Worry not bro. If those scumbags try to run south across the border with your guitars, I'll catch them, and make sure they become part of the donkey show for a year.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll be on the lookout on ze webz!


----------



## djentsucks (Oct 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> Thanks man, you know i just wish people knew how poor musicians really are, its seriously as bad if not worse than stealing from a homeless dude. And in all fairness, it might be worse solely because homeless dudes can actually make SOME money haha.
> Seriously though, its stealing from the poor, you have to be a real scumbag to do that.


 

Yup musicians with £2000 Blackmachine guitars amongst others, that use cracked software for there albums and download music without paying


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 19, 2010)

djentsucks said:


> Yup musicians with £2000 Blackmachine guitars amongst others, that use cracked software for there albums and download music without paying



 

You confuse me.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 19, 2010)

This sucks, some people are just fucking jerks.


----------



## btfsam (Oct 19, 2010)

they should start figuring ways to microchip super expensive and rare guitars, like they do dogs you know? actually one should be able to microchip any guitar, and if it were ever to be stolen it could be tracked down

right? right? 

why haven't we thought of this? someone probably has actually


----------



## Tones (Oct 19, 2010)

btfsam said:


> they should start figuring ways to microchip super expensive and rare guitars, like they do dogs you know? actually one should be able to microchip any guitar, and if it were ever to be stolen it could be tracked down
> 
> right? right?
> 
> why haven't we thought of this? someone probably has actually


 

Problem is that the theif would probably destroy the chip.

Just out of curiosity (since I'm not a professional, gigging musician), if you have enough expensive gear like engls and axe fx's to fill up an entire room, how would that make you poor given that you do world tours and have a ton of merchandise? unless everything you earned goes into that gear. I always thought musicians and bands with tons of merchendise and gear would have a decent sum of money.


----------



## Asrial (Oct 19, 2010)

This is just sad. I'm speechless. Why the hell steal 3 guitars?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 19, 2010)

Tones said:


> Problem is that the theif would probably destroy the chip.
> 
> Just out of curiosity (since I'm not a professional, gigging musician), if you have enough expensive gear like engls and axe fx's to fill up an entire room, how would that make you poor given that you do world tours and have a ton of merchandise? unless everything you earned goes into that gear. I always thought musicians and bands with tons of merchendise and gear would have a decent sum of money.



You are clearly misinformed. A band like Maiden that sells out arenas on a regular basis will likely have a lot of money... Periphery is likely making enough to eat and pay their travel expenses on tour and have gear to use and that's about it.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 19, 2010)

Tones said:


> Problem is that the theif would probably destroy the chip.
> 
> Just out of curiosity (since I'm not a professional, gigging musician), if you have enough expensive gear like engls and axe fx's to fill up an entire room, how would that make you poor given that you do world tours and have a ton of merchandise? unless everything you earned goes into that gear. I always thought musicians and bands with tons of merchendise and gear would have a decent sum of money.




Complete misconception. We may have nice instruments but we've all worked our asses off in retail/bar tending/food service/producing bands for a lot of it and we always put the money we make back into the band and smart investments. All of us have very little money and rely heavily on our friends, girlfriends, wives, and families for help - they're all part of the Periphery investment as well and deserve a ton of credit for helping us be able to be a band.


----------



## Tones (Oct 19, 2010)

technomancer said:


> You are clearly misinformed. A band like Maiden that sells out arenas on a regular basis will likely have a lot of money... Periphery is likely making enough to eat and pay their travel expenses on tour and have gear to use and that's about it.


 
Yeah I figured I had the wrong info. Again, I have no experience whatsoever. Never really talked to anyone about this really so I wouldn't know


----------



## Razzy (Oct 19, 2010)

Tones said:


> Problem is that the theif would probably destroy the chip.
> 
> Just out of curiosity (since I'm not a professional, gigging musician), if you have enough expensive gear like engls and axe fx's to fill up an entire room, how would that make you poor given that you do world tours and have a ton of merchandise? unless everything you earned goes into that gear. I always thought musicians and bands with tons of merchendise and gear would have a decent sum of money.



Look at the amount of members here with awesome gear. Some don't even have bands. Most bands are using stuff they had before they "made it."

The only way to score gear after your band gets signed is to either become a top 40 sensation, or do what Misha does, and sleep with beautiful ladies for stacks of cash.


----------



## Tones (Oct 19, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Complete misconception. We may have nice instruments but we've all worked our asses off in retail/bar tending/food service/producing bands for a lot of it and we always put the money we make back into the band and smart investments. All of us have very little money and rely heavily on our friends, girlfriends, wives, and families for help - they're all part of the Periphery investment as well and deserve a ton of credit for helping us be able to be a band.


 
yeah sorry for the typical idiotic thinking.. Just a side note, i wasn't implying "Oh it's periphery, they have a ton of money who cares if one of their guitarists lost 3 guitars, they can buy 8 more if they wanted to."

Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 19, 2010)

btfsam said:


> they should start figuring ways to microchip super expensive and rare guitars, like they do dogs you know? actually one should be able to microchip any guitar, and if it were ever to be stolen it could be tracked down
> 
> right? right?
> 
> why haven't we thought of this? someone probably has actually



Microchip interferes with pickup wiring.


----------



## shredyoface (Oct 19, 2010)

Message to (piece of shit) thief: 

"You don't have to come and confess that you did it, we lookin' for you, we gon' find you. I'm Lettin' you know now! So you can run and tell that, Homeboy..."

Good luck pal. My condolences.


----------



## pineappleman (Oct 19, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Complete misconception. We may have nice instruments but we've all worked our asses off in retail/bar tending/food service/producing bands for a lot of it and we always put the money we make back into the band and smart investments. All of us have very little money and rely heavily on our friends, girlfriends, wives, and families for help - they're all part of the Periphery investment as well and deserve a ton of credit for helping us be able to be a band.



Question. This interests me as (like most folks on here I'd assume) it's my dream to become a professional musician and I'd like to know exactly what I'm getting myself into. Now that you guys are signed and have a modestly successful commercial release under your belt, exactly how much of your income is coming from Periphery? Is it enough to eke out a meager existence crouched in front of an Axe-Fx Ultra, surviving on bread and cheese? Obviously Misha produces bands on the side, but do the rest of you guys still have to hold down day jobs when you're not touring? 

I mean I'm sure eventually you'll be able to survive on Periphery (I can't imagine bands like Protest the Hero or BTBAM working day jobs, and that's the kind of fame you guys are headed for), I'm just wondering what it's like while you guys are still getting your feet off the ground.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Question. This interests me as (like most folks on here I'd assume) it's my dream to become a professional musician and I'd like to know exactly what I'm getting myself into. Now that you guys are signed and have a modestly successful commercial release under your belt, exactly how much of your income is coming from Periphery? Is it enough to eke out a meager existence crouched in front of an Axe-Fx Ultra, surviving on bread and cheese? Obviously Misha produces bands on the side, but do the rest of you guys still have to hold down day jobs when you're not touring?
> 
> I mean I'm sure eventually you'll be able to survive on Periphery (I can't imagine bands like Protest the Hero or BTBAM working day jobs, and that's the kind of fame you guys are headed for), I'm just wondering what it's like while you guys are still getting your feet off the ground.



FYI, the guys in Origin are still working regular jobs. I wouldn't be surprised if some of those other guys are as well. Even if they are making money it's not enough to live a decent life.


----------



## pineappleman (Oct 19, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> FYI, the guys in Origin are still working regular jobs. I wouldn't be surprised if some of those other guys are as well. Even if they are making money it's not enough to live a decent life.



Yeah but I've never heard of Origin.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Yeah but I've never heard of Origin.



They're a pretty big DM band. I think they're a little bigger than Periphery.


----------



## NickB11 (Oct 19, 2010)

You guys should put a video on your Youtube page about what was stolen, and with pics if you have them. Might help the word get around faster. Just a thought...


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 19, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Question. This interests me as (like most folks on here I'd assume) it's my dream to become a professional musician and I'd like to know exactly what I'm getting myself into. Now that you guys are signed and have a modestly successful commercial release under your belt, exactly how much of your income is coming from Periphery? Is it enough to eke out a meager existence crouched in front of an Axe-Fx Ultra, surviving on bread and cheese? Obviously Misha produces bands on the side, but do the rest of you guys still have to hold down day jobs when you're not touring?
> 
> I mean I'm sure eventually you'll be able to survive on Periphery (I can't imagine bands like Protest the Hero or BTBAM working day jobs, and that's the kind of fame you guys are headed for), I'm just wondering what it's like while you guys are still getting your feet off the ground.



It's a long road until you are successful enough to actually live of the money you make through the band. All the guys in Periphery work their asses off to make the band happen. Just because they have been successful so far does NOT make them take anything for granted. I know how much stuff they have on their plates and I have the deepest respect for musicias who can work this much and STILL be so modest and down to earth like these guys.

That being said, I think it takes a lot of courage and passion to decide becoming a full-time musician. It's not a choice you should make lightly. I'm sure there are many articles about this online.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 19, 2010)

Music is the only profession where the income has actually decreased over the last 30 years. It's a shame because cultural achievements (music, poetry, art) are the only things that can survive a person or society.

Money? Forget it. Your idiot grandson will blow it on coke and poor investments.

Land? Gone the same way the second they run out of cash to maintain it.

Your actions? Nope. Unless you were a tyrant of the same sort of magnitude as Kim Jong Il or Hitler, nobody will remember you. They might name something after you, but it'll be renamed the second another donor comes along.

So, where does this leave us? As culturally bankrupt philistines, obsessed with chasing things that we can only temporarily "own". When our society crumbles into dust, our descendants will have nothing to remember us by.


----------



## bulb (Oct 19, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Music is the only profession where the income has actually decreased over the last 30 years. It's a shame because cultural achievements (music, poetry, art) are the only things that can survive a person or society.
> 
> Money? Forget it. Your idiot grandson will blow it on coke and poor investments.
> 
> ...



they will have the albums (hopefully!)


----------



## pineappleman (Oct 19, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Music is the only profession where the income has actually decreased over the last 30 years. It's a shame because cultural achievements (music, poetry, art) are the only things that can survive a person or society.
> 
> Money? Forget it. Your idiot grandson will blow it on coke and poor investments.
> 
> ...



Well actually if you REALLY think about it, in 5 billion years the sun will engulf the earth and nothing anyone ever did will matter.  So really the greatest thing we can strive for is happiness in the moment.


----------



## bulb (Oct 19, 2010)

i could care less about what happens 5 billion years from now
my blackmachines will be up for grabs in 5 billion years, for free!


----------



## Meinrad (Oct 19, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Microchip interferes with pickup wiring.


 
Only depending on what kind of microchip you use and how it's wired.

Microchips can be disabled just by holding a strong magnet near them, though.


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> i could care less about what happens 5 billion years from now
> my blackmachines will be up for grabs in 5 billion years, for free!


Dibs


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> they will have the albums (hopefully!)



In your case, I hope so!  Same with your partner in crime, Mr. Abasi. 

Also, I wasn't thinking along that kind of timeline. I was thinking 15-20 years out. 50 years tops. Regional differences between Americans are so vast at this point that it's going to be VERY difficult for the union to stay together in its present form. Maybe things will change and Americans will find common ground again, but my money's against it.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

Those curious about making money in industry - Whitechapel is the biggest metalcore band in the world right now, if not one of the biggest active metal bands period (unfortunately). Kevin, their current drummer, is still at home working a full-time job to pay his bills. He's taking a break right now from the band, but he has never made enough income to support himself if he wasn't touring and giving 100% into the band. Periphery are getting some attention but are still nowhere near the same level of popularity as Whitechapel (Periphery are much more popular on here than in the 'mainstream', fyi), so to assume that they could be making any sort of profit from the band is silly. It takes much more than moderate success to get anywhere in the industry, and in most cases it takes more than a single hit album.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 20, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> Those curious about making money in industry - Whitechapel is the biggest metalcore band in the world right now, if not one of the biggest active metal bands period (unfortunately). Kevin, their current drummer, is still at home working a full-time job to pay his bills. He's taking a break right now from the band, but he has never made enough income to support himself if he wasn't touring and giving 100% into the band. Periphery are getting some attention but are still nowhere near the same level of popularity as Whitechapel (Periphery are much more popular on here than in the 'mainstream', fyi), so to assume that they could be making any sort of profit from the band is silly. It takes much more than moderate success to get anywhere in the industry, and in most cases it takes more than a single hit album.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 20, 2010)

Practically OT (sorry!), but since it's been brought up;

Those interested in what kind of money there is in being a musician should read this famous article by Steve Albini:

The Problem With Music

It's a bit dated, but it's still pretty relevant and should give those curious a good idea of how next-to-impossible it is to 'make it' (read "earn a respectable income") in music.

You'll notice that 'rich' musicians aren't necessarily the ones with the highest album sales; they're the ones with lines of action figures, paid media appearances, endorsements and 'signature products' out the wazoo, parts in blockbuster movies, etc etc. 

In short, I think Periphery should start knocking on Todd MacFarlane's door.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> my blackmachines will be up for grabs in 5 billion years, for free!


----------



## bulb (Oct 21, 2010)

We have the serial for the Ibanez!! Its F1012606!


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 21, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Question. This interests me as (like most folks on here I'd assume) it's my dream to become a professional musician and I'd like to know exactly what I'm getting myself into. Now that you guys are signed and have a modestly successful commercial release under your belt, exactly how much of your income is coming from Periphery? Is it enough to eke out a meager existence crouched in front of an Axe-Fx Ultra, surviving on bread and cheese? Obviously Misha produces bands on the side, but do the rest of you guys still have to hold down day jobs when you're not touring?
> 
> I mean I'm sure eventually you'll be able to survive on Periphery (I can't imagine bands like Protest the Hero or BTBAM working day jobs, and that's the kind of fame you guys are headed for), I'm just wondering what it's like while you guys are still getting your feet off the ground.



As far as I know, Bulb makes all his money producing, not from Periphery.


----------



## bulb (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah Periphery doesnt make shit. We make money individually but not as a band on the road from lessons and we all work when we are off the road. I produce bands so i dont have to work a 9-5, but if i didnt i would have to get a normal job too.
You might be surprised to see that some of the bands you love dont make much (if anything) either. And there is also a difference between taking money home and making a living, or even a decent living.
A lot of bands that make money would still be under the poverty line of income, and even those ones i consider the lucky ones. 
I have no delusions about making money in this industry and although i do think that down the road there will be opportunity (as a business we are only about a year old, there is much room for development) this should definitely show people that anyone who is in a metal band is in it for the love, and for the love only because there really isnt any money...


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 21, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> Whitechapel is the biggest metalcore band in the world right now, if not one of the biggest active metal bands period (unfortunately).


 
Come on, really?

I'd be more surprised if the likes of Killswich Engage were working day jobs still, they're a massively bigger metal band than Whitechapel, at least on this side of the pond.


----------



## boni (Oct 21, 2010)

down the road theres always opportunity to get big and make a comfortable living, specially if you are talented. 

but people should think about other forms of education instead of focusing only on being a metal musician.

I think that in the future, most artistic production will be treated as a hobby, not as a job. Specially music. Today only the big 'performers' get paid really well. Foo Fighters, U2, Rolling Stones...


----------



## bulb (Oct 21, 2010)

here is a video of the guitar:
Welcome to Facebook
and once again
Serial number: F1012606


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Oct 21, 2010)

Any identifying marks in the control cavity, etc? I know I've met lots of people that write like "____ was here" on the back of the control plate when they do electronics work for this very kind of thing, or the truss road cover or in the pickup cavities.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 21, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Come on, really?
> 
> I'd be more surprised if the likes of Killswich Engage were working day jobs still, they're a massively bigger metal band than Whitechapel, at least on this side of the pond.


I'm not really here to argue about how popular these bands are. You missed the point entirely.

Consider that bands much bigger than KsE also have to have jobs when they aren't active. Even pop artists don't make as much as MTV Cribs would lead you to believe, and many things you see are provided by the labels, and not paid for by the musicians themselves. There's not much money in the music industry, unless your music makes it to advertising, endorsements, etc.


----------



## pineappleman (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, that makes me feel a lot better about being in college now haha. OKAY BACK ON TOPIC.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Oct 21, 2010)

check your local guitar centers and pawn shops because thats where you will most likely find them. my friends guitar was stolen and a few months later i randomly found it at guitar center. he got his guitar back. sucks man good luck


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 22, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> I'm not really here to argue about how popular these bands are. You missed the point entirely.
> 
> Consider that bands much bigger than KsE also have to have jobs when they aren't active. Even pop artists don't make as much as MTV Cribs would lead you to believe, and many things you see are provided by the labels, and not paid for by the musicians themselves. There's not much money in the music industry, unless your music makes it to advertising, endorsements, etc.


 
I'm not 'missing the point', I'm simply deviating from it and discussing the point you raised that you've already written as fact. Saying Whitechapel are the biggest active metal band was a huge exaggeration. I've only seen Whitechapel once, and they were about 3rd or 4th down the bill behind Parkway Drive, Unearth etc. Hell, in about 2 weeks they're _supporting_ Job For A Cowboy in the UK. Since when does the biggest active metal band support other bands? _You_ missed _my_ point, and you're somehow entirely misled. 

The fact that Sherlock Holmes here feels we still need to be told there's no money in the music industry really makes me laugh 

Though in fairness, in response to your original message I read from my email account, I don't know why I'm even discussing this with a guy who doesn't consider Killswitch Engage metalcore - since they pretty much pioneered the genre.



Anyway, it's good that you got the serial number, Misha. That's definitely make things muchos easier. Is Alex alright for guitars now, or has this really screwed him over? I guess as a band you've got enough guitars to go around, right?!


----------



## georg_f (Oct 22, 2010)

f-ing hell! Getting equipment stolen is the worst.

I wish there was a way to get revenge on all those idiots.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2010)

*This is a thread about a stolen guitar, not who does and doesn't make money in the music industry. Back to tracking down the guitar and/or the fuckheads who stole it, please.*


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 22, 2010)

But, Raaandyyyy, I want to know which band is bigger!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2010)

Band 'financial dick measuring contest' will have to be saved for another time, Josh.  

Haven't checked on this thread in a few days until now and I'm seeing there's way too much 'back-and-forth' here to edit out, so it'll stay for now but let's just get this back on topic please.

In the meantime, we've got some guitars to work on recovering.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 22, 2010)

It was relevant to discussion happening in here since some users made some silly assumptions about Periphery. Sorry for trying to set some things straight, and I wasn't arguing about which band was more popular, I was attempting to stay away from that entirely. Whatever, I'm done here.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes you are.


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yes you are.









EDIT: forgot to say something conducive... Misha, I'll spread the word down south for Alex. Good luck


----------



## goherpsNderp (Oct 25, 2010)

i would be pissed beyond comprehension if they found who has it, but it ended up being someone who bought it from a pawn shop or a guitar center and when realizing it was from a band decided to hold it ransom for ridiculous amounts.

that's assuming he doesn't understand the powers/evils of the innernet and it's inhabitants.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 25, 2010)

goherpsNderp said:


> i would be pissed beyond comprehension if they found who has it, but it ended up being someone who bought it from a pawn shop or a guitar center and when realizing it was from a band decided to hold it ransom for ridiculous amounts.
> 
> that's assuming he doesn't understand the powers/evils of the innernet and it's inhabitants.


 
Legally, he couldn't do that. Posession of stolen property is in itself a crime. He'd be forced to return it, even if he bought it from GC or whatever.


----------



## Dea7h (Oct 27, 2010)

That reminds me back in days when one of my guitars got stolen.. it was some rare Epiphone guitar.
I had no hope in finding it again but the first thing I did (and everyone should always do) is that I told the police that my guitar was stolen (and some other stuff like a cell phone etc..).
So yeah I was hopeless, but like a month later a friend of mine told me that he was going to buy the same guitar than mine, I was like wtf? Where the hell did u find a guitar that looks like mine, it was nearly impossible to find it in a local shop.
I went to that guitar shop, and saw my guitar hangin there in the showcase.
I've immediatly alerted the police and provided them my reciept proving that I've bought it previously.
Conclusion : the guitar shop closed, and the stealer who sold the guitar got caught and they eventually got my other stolen stuff back.
Happy end.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Oct 29, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Legally, he couldn't do that. Posession of stolen property is in itself a crime. He'd be forced to return it, even if he bought it from GC or whatever.



awesome! then if that WERE to happen, let's hope he's too stupid to realize that and ends up painting a huge red target on himself.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 5, 2010)

any news on this? i REALLY hope these guitars are found.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2010)

But if someone buys a stolen guitar from a store without knowing its stolen, and has to give it back when it is found out that it is stolen, surely they get refunded?


----------



## aiur55 (Nov 6, 2010)

No, they shouldn't get refunded. Even if they didnt know it was stolen. It sucks for the purchaser.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 12, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> But if someone buys a stolen guitar from a store without knowing its stolen, and has to give it back when it is found out that it is stolen, surely they get refunded?



nope, they're fucked. Of course, they can make a claim that the person that stole it has to pay up, but they have to find the fucker first


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djentsucks had been banned for good. Don't worry about him, guys.*


----------



## KoenDercksen (Nov 22, 2010)

Found something already?


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 22, 2010)

btfsam said:


> they should start figuring ways to microchip super expensive and rare guitars, like they do dogs you know? actually one should be able to microchip any guitar, and if it were ever to be stolen it could be tracked down
> 
> right? right?
> 
> why haven't we thought of this? someone probably has actually



Stewmac had a scanner and the chips that you could install into a guitar. Really small. Unfortuantely, unless you bought the scanner, you coudlnt' read the chip and i haven't seen anyone else using one. Until the huge name brands do this as a standard thing, it'll never catch on. A pawnshop isn't going to buy a $100 scanner to scan guitars if less than 0.001% of them in the world actually has the chip.


----------



## Poho (Nov 23, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Complete misconception. We may have nice instruments but we've all worked our asses off in retail/bar tending/food service/producing bands for a lot of it and we always put the money we make back into the band and smart investments. All of us have very little money and rely heavily on our friends, girlfriends, wives, and families for help - they're all part of the Periphery investment as well and deserve a ton of credit for helping us be able to be a band.



This touches my heart man. And I feel where all of you are coming from. I'm broke off my ass, but I'm lucky to have 3 beautiful ernie ball guitars because of years of hard work and smart investment. If any of them got stolen I would be heartbroken, because I own them out of love and sacrifice. I feel awful for Alex, and I really hope his guitars are returned to him.


----------



## Michael T (Nov 25, 2010)

Any word on the guitars yet? or leads?

Stealing a guitar should be considered a more severe crime than theft, Guitars aren't just an item you posses they are part of their owner.

Best of luck with the recovery, hope they turn up soon & unharmed.


----------



## chevymeister (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol'd at the ads for Kijiji Musical section on this site.

Remember to look at every single pawn shop possible for the next month. Half a year after some kids guitar got stolen in my town did someone else find it in Cash Converters.


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 10, 2010)

Fucking gravy robbers...

Seriously though, this blows.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Dec 16, 2010)

KoenDercksen said:


> Found something already?


 
This! 

Any news regarding the guitars??


----------



## tandjent (Dec 16, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Whoever stole them better hope the cops find him before Alex and his biceps do.


Hahahaha, damn right, Josh. But good luck, you guys, wish I could help =/


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 23, 2011)

meisterjager said:


> Come on, really?
> 
> I'd be more surprised if the likes of Killswich Engage were working day jobs still, they're a massively bigger metal band than Whitechapel, at least on this side of the pond.


 
Fear Factory all worked day jobs until after Obsolete came out...


I hope you're having some luck with the guitar hunt, i couldnt think of anything worse


----------



## KoenDercksen (Jan 24, 2011)

Still no news on this one? Shit sucks...


----------



## trickae (Jan 25, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It'll still be quite rare to see one in the US, as that color never made it to this region, and I doubt whoever stole it moved to Japan right after.


there's a certain someone on ebay that can hook you up with the black RGD.


----------



## The Beard (Feb 3, 2011)

Has anyone made any progress?  I'm still hopeful that they'll be found soon!


----------



## Krullnar (Feb 4, 2011)

Periphery is so paranormally awesome, the FBI should re-open the X-Files to aid in the recovery of these guitars.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that guys. I hate hearing when musicians get their equipment stolen. It happens here a lot in Philly.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, this sucks. 

Hope you get 'em back safely.

(Oh... and that whoever stole them dies a fiery death soon afterwards)


----------



## saovi (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow guys so sorry this happened! I'm a big fan so anyone doing this is incomprehensible to me. Hope it works out in the end...


----------



## solar369 (Feb 27, 2011)

I hate hearing that. I've had all of my gear stolen from me in the past and it was a bitch to start back over from square one. It's too bad I don't live in the area, I would definitely do what I could to help figure it out.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Mar 4, 2011)

Krullnar said:


> Periphery is so paranormally awesome, the FBI should re-open the X-Files to aid in the recovery of these guitars.



I'd like to go on a stakeout with Agent Scully in the backseat of an unmarked government vehicle.


----------



## McHeathen (Mar 18, 2011)

that's the goddamn worst. 
that's it... im gonna go arnie schwarzenegger (can't speel austrians)
and put tripwire ALL OVER my friggin fiddle. anyone that ain't me that comes near it is gonna get instagibbed.

in any case, whether the guitar is a sentimental lower end treasure, or a one of a kind masterpiece of an instrument, it just SUCKS to lose something that important. my condolences, and i hope you can get that stuff back.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 19, 2011)

Just like in the thread about the stolen LACS, every time Alex sees this thread get a new post, he probably thinks someone has information about his guitars. Stop posting BS, guys.


----------



## zackh (Mar 22, 2011)

Where were the guitars stolen from? It would help for people in that area to be out and about checking pawn shops/music stores/local CL listings


----------



## Nile (Apr 1, 2011)

zackh said:


> Where were the guitars stolen from? It would help for people in that area to be out and about checking pawn shops/music stores/local CL listings


 or to inform them


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 1, 2011)

zackh said:


> Where were the guitars stolen from? It would help for people in that area to be out and about checking pawn shops/music stores/local CL listings



I'm not a thief, but trust me, its too late for that. Once you've figured out what you have and what its worth, you have a slightly better idea of where to take it. On top of that, pawn shops would most likely have had them already.


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 1, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Just like in the thread about the stolen LACS, every time Alex sees this thread get a new post, he probably thinks someone has information about his guitars. Stop posting BS, guys.


.


----------



## pawiffuwee (Apr 26, 2011)

bump.
Anything new on this situation?


----------



## MyDarkestSin (May 14, 2011)

I just spent a good amount of time searching for anything I could find on this with no luck. Chances are if it turns up it'll be when the thief thinks everyone forgot about it. Don't stop looking, those are awesome guitars!


----------



## Antoni0 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh this reallyy sucks  I know im posting rather late, but did you guys ever get them back?


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 11, 2011)

I hate to say it but its possible the thief might keep them for their own personal use


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 15, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> I hate to say it but its possible the thief might keep them for their own personal use



If I were to steal three nice-ass guitars from a relatively big band, I wouldn't dare try to sell them.

And even if I did, I'd go far away to do so.


----------

